# burnt leaf tips.



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

hey guys, having some issues with older leaves of plant getting burnt tips.  all the details of my grow are logged here:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50787

i have included some pictures as well.  it seems to be happening on older leaves, but on most of the plants.  the rest of the plant looks good to me, very green.  currently, i'm only using half strength nutes from GH's schedule for "mild growth", could this mean i need to increase the nutes?

any suggestions on what this might be?

thanks as always!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 13, 2010)

Get some kelp, toss the GH and go with canna.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

i like the idea of switching nutes, but i've got the flora nova nutes and i would like to use them.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

did you get the cal-mag problem taken care of?  Usually the tips will burn from over feeding, but I don't see that as your problem...heck I don't know enough about how hydro works to help ya man...sorry, but I will leave this to the hydro folks...good luck!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

LF, different batch of clones.  the ones we talked about with the cal-mag was the batch that i'm flowering right now.  

i didnt think that plants in the veg phase needed much cal-mag.  could be wrong.

although, hick's sick problem guide says this:

"6) a) Tips of leaves are yellow, brown, or dead. Plant otherwise looks healthy & green. Stems may be soft >> Over-fertilization (especially N), over-watering, damaged roots, or
insufficient soil aeration (use more sand or perlite. Occasionally due to not enough N, P, or K."

i'm watering 5 times while the lights are on for 15 minutes.  i dont think it's over watering.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

someone in the other thread suggested that it might be because the lights are too close to the plants.  how close can you put T-5s?  I had them at 4 or 5 inches, but have moved them up to 11 inches.

i have done the hand test at both heights and did not burn my hand.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think 11 inches is way to far away for T5's


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I think 11 inches is way to far away for T5's



ok, how far should they be?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 14, 2010)

does anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 14, 2010)

hold your hand under the light for 20 seconds see  where your hand burns 
if it burns your hand your to close,

try to have a fan that blows between the light and the canopy.
 i dont know T5's so someone else will know better how far away to be.

i have 600 watt cooltube closer than 11 inchs to canopy. its gotta be hotter than T5's.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 14, 2010)

but i just looked at your pics again and they sure dont show signs of 
the light being to far away. they have good close growth,

either way the T5"s arent burning your plant at 11 inchs.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you.  so, what's causing the burnt tips?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

might be nute burn back off on the nutes just alittle. even half strength might be to strong for that strain of MJ


----------



## stand (Jan 14, 2010)

I noticed that it looks like alot of the burnt leaves are close to the grow medium. I grow in soil and have notice if my soil is hot and my lower leaves on my lst plants come into contact with the hot soil they burn and look like yours. I have also read somewhere that GH nutes are really hot and to use ??? less than what the label says. Sorry dont remember how much less. Plant problems suck, hope you get it fixed soon   Peace


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 14, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> might be nute burn back off on the nutes just alittle. even half strength might be to strong for that strain of MJ



Sounds like just the beginning of nute burn.  Back off just a little, like 25% or so and keep an eye on the new growth.

For the lights, same deal, split the difference between where they were and the 11".  An inch or 2 makes a big difference with lights.

Keep an eye on your plants, they will let you know.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 14, 2010)

yes, there is new growth.  in the past when i got nute burn there was no new growth.

i will back off the nutes. and i'll put the lights between 5 and 11 inches.

thank you.


----------



## DRGnzo (Jan 20, 2010)

I had same problem but was dirt but plants looked Idenical to yours backed off newts and solved my problem hope it helps good luck man


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 20, 2010)

Im not using nutes yet except what is in the Happy Frog jump start out of my for lil girls my Iss is really stressed out with this yellowing off and on,.. so It's not my nutes here my OG white widow and Great white are all happy lil girls!  Soo I don't get it but the Iss is starting to stress me out!

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of ****.'


----------



## Real78 (Jan 21, 2010)

It does look like nutrient burn, I will read your grow log later today, I have to be up in about six hours and I have a major test in the AM. I have ran a DWC and used GH so I will give you some tips that have helped me. Also please leave a list of what your have meaing.
1. System I know DWC
2. Temp
3. Humidity
4. PH
5. PPM
6. Do you have fresh air exchange in the room?
7. Do you have a fan on them?

and I will see about how far away you need to be with the T5, I know THG would know the answer but I have to go to bed sorry.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

how old are they.  Those white strains do better with lower levels of nutes.  But it could be that your "Iss" is ready for a feeding.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 21, 2010)

My baby girls are only six almost seven weeks old!  I have had to pull them out of shock twice alredy,.. they will be some tough little girls,.. I had to leave them at the (baby sitters) the shop where I bought them for an extra week and they were already becoming root bound,.. but the trip ome,.. kinda shocked them lightly,.. so I let them sit two days!  Then I got the three gallon buckets and the happy frog dirt (recomended by the guy at hydro grow says he put his widow in it!  So I transplanted them all,.. careful not to touch the root ball.. and snugged them each in their new home! Then I started to come in here because I haven't grown in twenty years and I don't remember much!  and I didn't have to work real hard at it then,.. I was growing for pleasure,... today illness and necc. (the economy)  Thye started getting those yellow dots and Chef told me to check ph and quite a bit actually,.. and we pulled them through,.. I put a hummidifier on them then pulled it away,.. most of the yellow is gone,.. but the iss! continued to gain a few spots and look pretty wilty,.. I began to believe yesterday it's the water and bought some distilled,.. then I wondered as I got up this am,.. Is it that the Iss requires less water than my others? I had to take a rather nice  but dead leaf off the bottom of my widow my great white and OG aren't having many issuews at all (except I really need to invest in a GOOD timer!  (I bought two cheap ones and I must be ignorant! cuz they keep going off at 6 am instead of midnight,.. I adjust them and they still don't want to go off til 6 am!  so I decided maybe I have a ghost playin with this timer,.. I put off turning off the lights yesterday and this am when I realized the lights still aren't going off and it clicked off at 6 I covered them up and said good night girls,... can't beat it join it,.. my goal is to put them on the 18/6 for a bit! The temp in the day is about 78 all the time in my house and they are in the living room with us (I have lic.) We ave humidifier running near but not on them,.. 2 "natural daylight" cfls (60 watts each) 1 "sun" light cfl (60 watts)  Not believing light is a real issue yet,.. going to look at better system in town today!  We'll see when I get back and wake them up for breakfast,.. (just water) I haven't added nutes (figure the folks at Happy Frog new what they were doing)  Thanks for the time folks!  Clearly,.... Crystal

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.'


----------



## Real78 (Jan 21, 2010)

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.'[/quote]

Soooo, true I will give you my input in about an hour talk to you soon.


----------



## Real78 (Jan 21, 2010)

I recommend you get some black tape and cover the outer parts of those white 1-gallon buckets. Yes you do have hydroton but to prevent algae from forming.


----------



## Real78 (Jan 21, 2010)

I recommend you get some black tape and cover the outer parts of those white 1-gallon buckets. Yes you do have hydroton but to prevent algae from forming. 

Have a fan blowing on them I did not see a fan and you didn't say if you did have one blowing on them.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2010)

I have one seedling with 2 brown leaf tips, no nutes and the light is not close it's just a ceiling light. The rest of my seedlings look fine. Can't be light or nute burn... Only spraying for water, not transplanted yet. Any ideas?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

Gone2 pot...you may want to start your own thread with that question.  Does your soil have nutes in it?  Alot of potting soil is too hot to start seeds in.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 22, 2010)

I use T5's and my plants are 2-3 inches from the tops of the plants. No problem. T5's are not hot. Often my plants grow so fast overnight that when I check in the morning, leaf tips are touching the lights. No problem with burning. 

The only time I get crusty tips is when the PH balance is off, or the nutes are too strong. OR, if I have watered with nutes when the soil is too dry. I've learned to wait, water one day if the plants got too dry, then nutes the next day. 

I am not an experienced grower. Just sharing my experience, though limited. Good luck Surrep--sure love your Bonsai mom thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

I keep my t-5's 4" from tops. I use GH nutes as well and have had same problem. PH 5.8 to 6.0 never over. I recently bought a ppm meter so I don't need to change my res. just add water with nutes. I keep my ppm at about 1000 for 15gals. and since that problem has stopped. The water is air raided as well keeps leaves from drooping.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 23, 2010)

See new post "home Cure!" About your yellow spots and browning leaf tips!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 23, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> It does look like nutrient burn, I will read your grow log later today, I have to be up in about six hours and I have a major test in the AM. I have ran a DWC and used GH so I will give you some tips that have helped me. Also please leave a list of what your have meaing.
> 1. System I know DWC
> 2. Temp
> 3. Humidity
> ...



2. 70 at night and between 77-82 during the day
3. around 50%
4. i top off my rez and adjust pH to 5.8 daily
5. not a clue.  i've been following GH's schedule
6. central AC bring air in and i have a inline fan connected to carbon scrubber that takes air out.
7. yes, i've got a fan on them.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 25, 2010)

ok guys, i'm back.

well, i did the complete opposite of what some people suggested. i kicked it up to what GH's schedule calls "growth"

5 gallons of RO water from wally world
50 ml of Flora Nova Grow
5 ml of floralicious plus
i topped off the rez with fresh RO water and then pH'd the entire rez to 5.8 daily.

attached are pictures 10 days later. while i am still getting some burnt tips, i am still getting new growth and they are getting bigger. look at the picture i posted on 01/11/2010 and then the pictures from today in my journal.  14 days! from my understanding of nute burn, they would not continue to get bigger. someone please correct me if i'm wrong.

pictures are here:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50787&page=2

the reason why i did this,  i was looking back through one of the old threads i started (http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48283) originally what i thought was a pH issue.  come to find out that my issue was underfeeding.

could this possibly be my issue here?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 26, 2010)

no opinions?


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Are the tips REALLY burnt?  I thought mine were til I looked close!  IT WAS DUST MITES!  The lamps were dusty I figure that's what got em!  If you look for my "Home cure"  Thread that could help!  (Look closely at the leaf  is it really burnt or if you get really close can you see somethin has been chewin on them?) Seriously!  It was friggin dust mites and the dispensary told me to try this home concoction with garlic and jalepeno's,.. Best wishes!         
                                                                       Clearly,..... Crystal


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 27, 2010)

i dont know how to tell if they are really burnt or not.  can you look at my pictures in the other thread and tell me what you think?


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Can you kick me a quick link I looked through your old thread only found the three I can't see tips very well!

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.'


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...t=50787&page=2


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

K sweety this link says Http Not found!  We'll get it figured out,.. I could tell it was a "chew" not a burn cause when I looked closely at the leaves,.. although the tips were brown and burnt looking PARTS of th eleaf looked Knawed on!  so I got down on my knees with my strainnin lil eyes and saw like little dots scattered here and there (very small needle size dots) on the leaves,.. looked past the "burnt looking area" the bottom where it begins to turn green again,... that's where it looked like an ameba sized rabbit had been knawing on the leaf!  My Iss had two or three yellow dots,.. about the size of a childs tear drop (smaller than a pea) ,.. on like three leaves,.. My widow's lowest leaf,.. turning quite brown and one yellow spot the size of a pea!  same knawing going on,.. looked at lamp and it was dusty!!!!  took it gently away,.. treated plants,.. with concoction,.. wiped edges of pot with damp cloth of concoction,.. took shade off lamp outside sprayed with fabreeze anti microbial,.. dusted lamp and bulbs well away from my girls!  put all back together and they Look beautiful this morning for sure!  I actually treated them again last night,.. and now will keep eye on things around them for dust!!  Hope you get the pic link fixed,.... otherwise,... "get on your knees!"


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149126&d=1264475302

try that link, it's a link to the actual picture.  what i've done on each plant is cut the leaves off that had the burnt tips.  then i can see if it's still happening.

"get on my knees", damn i wish more females would tell me that lol

i appreciate your help, crystal.  i'm just trying to figure out where should i go from here.  should i keep the nutes the same, increase them, decrease them...i dont know lol


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

Well they are full and beautiful!  I think you did the best!   No, my plants burnt tips looked "browner" yours are like a yellow (to much h2o or burnin on the rocks in the sun,... glad you pulled them though!  mine Looked chewed when I got close,.. Your's don't!  I actually pulled the worst of mine too! but treated the least of it and they are still thriving!  Just keep it in mind to keep you lamps dusted!  AWAY FROM THE PLANTS!  so they don't drop down on the plants and cause a new issue here!  Gonna pull up a chair and watch your babies to see if the problem stops now!  Take care Kiddo,... Thought you'd like the "get on your knees,.."  My ol man loves it when I do,......lol!  (clean around the plants!   What are you thinkin,....lol)


----------



## Real78 (Jan 30, 2010)

Your Humidity is a little high try to bring it down a little.


----------



## Real78 (Jan 30, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149126&d=1264475302
> 
> try that link, it's a link to the actual picture.  what i've done on each plant is cut the leaves off that had the burnt tips.  then i can see if it's still happening.
> 
> ...



It looks like nute burn but the damage is done so now just keep an eye on the rest of the girls to make sure it is not progressing.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 7, 2010)

I chatted with the folks at my local dispensary about your tips,.. He said shower off the palnts (assuming YOU have good water where you are) rinse the leaves over and under until the water flushes the roots and the dirt,...MINE LOVED IT,..ALL Bad tips GONE! combinations of things are keeping them strong and I believe they may be Pretty Potent when they grow up!   Good luck!   Clearly,.......Crystal


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 7, 2010)

hmmm....you mean rinse the leaves themselves?  i use reversed osmosis water for my needs.

i have no dirt.  only hydroton.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 8, 2010)

Smart move! Revese osmosis! Good for you and your babies!  If I can't get that I get distilled water!  YES  give them a light "shower!"  Like a shower without soap for you lol!  I just "showered them" in distilled water leaning the buckets round and round and letting the water just pour out the dirt to assure the roots got a good rinse,.. Then i even gave the main stems a little shake (GENTLE DADDY) and let them sit in the tub til the water dripping slows to nothing then place under lights,.... Mine are just thriving now!  "Clearly"

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.


----------

